# Hitachi Cordless Drill



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## chewbuddy13

I have this same drill and also really like it. It is very light compared to my last DeWault 14.4 drill. Very handy at getting into tight spaces.


----------



## richgreer

I have a collection of five 18 volt Dewalt cordless tools and 4 batteries that I can use in any of them. However, every one of these tools is heavy when they have a battery in them. I wanted a light weight cordless drill and I choose the same Hitachi that you reviewed above. I agree completely with everything you say, including the comment about the speed changer being hard to slide.

However, I made my decision based more on how the drill felt in my hand than the features. This drill is light and well balanced and it just feels right in my hand. It is also surprisingly powerful.


----------



## Wolffarmer

Ditto on every thing. A real nice little drill, enough power for me, 2 batteries and yes the two speed slide is stiff. won't move by itself. I got it last spring at Home D for about 75-80 bucks. Over the past few years i have gotten 3 Hitachi power tools and like them all. The first one i got is a 9 inch angle grinder for metal work. That bugger is heavy and it sure takes metal off with the proper disk on it. I also got a orbital sander that I really like. As it is the only one I have ever used all I can say is, It works as I expected it to and no problems with it.


----------



## richgreer

I honestly believe there would be more Hitachi tools in my shop if they had not started making some of the ugliest tools on the market. I think they are getting away from that ugly, athletic shoe look and that is a good thing. For example, I really liked their sliding miter saw but I just wasn't going to put something that ugly in my shop.


----------



## Kjuly

Rich,
You are right, it does have that athletic shoe look,I laughed when I read that. After a short time in the shop and it will be unrecognizable.
Thanks for posting.
Keith
Wolffarmer,
Good point, I did not consider that is should be that way to prevent me from bumping it out of gear.
Keith


----------



## hddecker

Getting a bit off topic, but I have to post about the "spaceship". That is what we have named out Hitachi 12" sliding mitre saw. As Kjuly said, after a bit, it tends to blend in. I like the athetic shoe comparison though. "Looks" aside though, they make a great saw. I may have to give the cardless drills a shot too. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Norv

Bravo Richgreer….their exterior design is a real turn off for me. Kinda like air-jordans with a battery.


----------



## Kjuly

If my air-jordans had a super jumbo battery, then I might be able to touch the rim without a ladder.

Keith


----------



## glassyeyes

I've got a Ryobi lithium 18v drill and driver set; like it. Got a Panasonic 15.6v drill; love it. Got the Hitachi 12v-and they are my go-to tools. Light weight, strong, good touch on the trigger, good life on the battery. Can't imagine living without them. I wonder about anybody with large hands liking them as much, though; they're rather small.


----------



## PocketHole69

Thanks for the review- This one is on sale at Lowes right now for $79.99 and I just picked it up based on your review- I can't wait to get home and drill and drive the crap out of something.


----------



## Kjuly

Hi Jason,
They say…when you are a drill, everything needs a hole. Or something like that.
$79.99 Wow, I think I could use a second one.
Drill the crap out of everything and let us know what you think.
Keith


----------



## glassyeyes

I've got the impact driver and the hex-bit drill driver in th series. They're not meant to drive 1/2" by 13" lag bolts through wet wood. They may not someone with very large hands. But for other tasks with a more ordinary scope of materials, I get a great deal of use out of them. They fit my smaller had quite well. They appear robust, the variable speed is smooth enough. Tha smaller dimensions make it easier touse in confined spaces. The LED light is aimed at a somewhat iseful spot, but doesn't provide full coverage of all you would wish. The batteries are Lithium-both light and powerful, with good shelf life after charging. I couldn't fing the standard drill configuration when - bought the set; I'm eager to try it out. It's either that, or get the right-angle drill head for thr Ridgid JOBMAX.


----------



## noknot

pockethole loves this thing and I grew fond of it also nice weight and plenty of power Glasseye I agree I have ape man like hands but this dril fits nice as opposed to my milwalkee


----------



## Kjuly

Glassyeyes,
Man, that's a lot of power. I own a corded drill that will not drive a 1/2" x 13" lag.
Keith


----------



## glassyeyes

Kjuly, the driver is pretty good, but not THAT good-I only mentioned the 1/2" bolts because the fellow putting up the neighbor's deck was running something of that order to hold up the deck rail posts, with a monster corded Milwaukee. Made me jealous!


----------



## millssnell

Hey,

Thought I would make an additional comment here. I had priced the above Hitachi Drill driver, but I also wanted to get on board with the impact drivers that everyone has been raving about as such a useful tool in the woodworking shop.

Kjuly, not sure if you knew this, but Hitachi has a 2 year warranty on the batteries and a 10 year warranty on the tool. Also I have seen the combo of the drill driver and the impact driver for a mere 139.00 at Lowes.

I decided against the Hitachi for a couple reasons. The biggest being that I was eagerly awaiting the new Dewalt 12v Max Lithium Ion series. I got the similar combo of the drill driver and impact driver. They had a slightly quicker charge time, 3 year warranty, and I am just a sucker for nice tools.

I haven't had time to post a review, but I hope to in a day or two.

Mills


----------



## Kjuly

Hi Mills,
10 year warranty on the drill…I guess I should read and understand all the information that comes with a new tool. :>)
One of the guys in our woodworking club just ordered the Dewalt 12v and said he would bring it to the next meeting. 
I look forward to your review.
Keith


----------



## ghudspeth

Got it today at Lowe's for $69. Love it. Beats the heck out my old 18v NiCad driver. Oozes quality. Chose it over the Bosch for the same price because it was more ergonomic.


----------



## glassyeyes

I have the older version-drill driver (1/4 in. hex bits) and impact driver, rated at 10.8 volts back then. I bought the drill (with chuck) today at Lowes, too, at $69. I have had very good luck with these tools. These are very good in tight spots, have considerably more torque than I expected, the batteries last longer than I expected, and they fit my smaller than average hands.


----------



## Kjuly

I posted the review over 680 days ago (wow how time flies) and I still like the drill. I have been thinking about picking up another one. 
Keith


----------



## dday

I just picked up one of these in a set with the impact driver and a flashlight. All for a mere $129, which was a better deal than buying the tools individually. I love it. It was fully charged out of the box and I used them all day in my shop on that one charge. Now I know why it took me so long to build projects with a single corded drill. It's amazing how much time you save when you don't have to continually swap drill bits and drivers bits..


----------

